# Quick Trip ORL-TPA-ORL



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2012)

Today, August 29th, I took train 91 from Orlando to Tampa and returned on train 92. Train 91 was over 2 hours late into Orlando (due to track work for SunRail) and lost another half hour reaching Tampa. I walked from Tampa Union Station to Channelside. I saw one PV in the station: The Patron Tequila Express (which I have been told may belong to actor Dan Ackroyd). Right behind, but not attached were 2 superliner cars (one sleeper and one lounge) and a non-deisel engine. On my walk to Channelside, I saw many more PV's.

On the train to Tampa, Amtrak police boarded in Lakeland with a dog and stayed on the train until Tampa. In the Tampa station, there were at least 2 other Amtrak policemen with dogs. During my walk, I think I saw every type of police organization imaginable. Secret Service, CSX police (I had never previously seen a CSX police vehicle), sheriffs from numerous counties, border patrol, local police, etc. I did not see the mounted police patrol, but I saw lots of residue on the sidewalks. :giggle:

Train 92 was only a few minutes late leaving Tampa and a few minutes late arriving in Orlando.

It was a short but enjoyable trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 29, 2012)

Did Chris Christie convert you yet? Dick wants to know! :lol: The Tequila Express was on the Zephyr when we hit the Cattle in Nebraska! ^_^


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Did Chris Christie convert you yet? Dick wants to know! :lol: The Tequila Express was on the Zephyr when we hit the Cattle in Nebraska! ^_^


I was looking for Chris Christie to have a beer with him - :giggle: . I sent a text to Dick to tell him that I could not find Gov. Christie. Dick responded I would not be able to miss him. :lol: I ended up hanging out with a group of Democrats who were waiting to watch Chris Matthews broadcast his 5pm show. I saw Chris Matthews at a distance and Eugene Robinson up fairly close and many, many, many Republican delegates who were very nicely (but uncomfortably) dressed in the Tampa heat/humidity. No one tried to convert me and I did not try to convert anyone. I did not see anyone get out of line. The only "strange" behavior I encountered was a guy who decided he wanted to follow me to Channelside from the Station and proceeded to tell me that the Amtrak dog did not detect the marijuana in his backpack. He then told me that he was very drunk and started ranting about the government. He opted not to follow me when he realized that there were hundreds of law enforcement officers on the route I was taking. I was happy that he took a different route.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 29, 2012)

pennyk said:


> I saw one PV in the station: The Patron Tequila Express (which I have been told may belong to actor Dan Ackroyd).


Aloha

There were pictures of that car on here some time ago, and it does or did belong to Dan Ackroyd.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 29, 2012)

GG-1 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > I saw one PV in the station: The Patron Tequila Express (which I have been told may belong to actor Dan Ackroyd).
> ...


I took a photo of it with my iPod Touch, but I am not able to post it. I texted it to Dave, Dick and Alan.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 30, 2012)

pennyk said:


> 1346286856[/url]' post='390522']I did not see the mounted police patrol, but I saw lots of residue on the sidewalks. :giggle:


"Exhaust" from the Police or horses?


----------



## pennyk (Aug 30, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > 1346286856[/url]' post='390522']I did not see the mounted police patrol, but I saw lots of residue on the sidewalks. :giggle:
> ...


Horses, and there were a lot of "droppings." This really freaked out the "stoner" who was following me. :wacko:


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 14, 2012)

Just saw this post today. Penny was brave to make a points run to Tampa

and be around all of those Republicans!! I like the way the Silver Star

backs into Tampa and like seeing the Tampa Station. I never walked to

Channelside. Is that where the cruise ship dock? Glad Penny had a good

trip.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 14, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> Just saw this post today. Penny was brave to make a points run to Tampa
> 
> and be around all of those Republicans!! I like the way the Silver Star
> 
> ...


Yes, the cruise ships dock at Channelside. I like to consider myself brave, but I figure with all the law enforcement around in Tampa, I was really safe (and I was not doing anything that could get me in trouble).


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 14, 2012)

pennyk said:


> 1347668884[/url]' post='393896'] (and I was not doing anything that could get me in trouble).


For once!


----------

